

.NINJA domains are available in exactly 2 weeks - pizzabro
http://name.com/domains/ninja/index.php

======
27182818284
Serious question, is _it even possible_ for the so-called "little guy" or "mom
and pop" to acquire one of the new domains coming out?

If so, how? during the last group of .tech, etc, the land-grab was incredibly
quick.

Say there is a new .petstore domain, how can mom and pop buy theirs before
Acme Inc mass purchases them all. (Pick any major city.bike, for example, and
it has already been snatched up by places like Domainsales.com)

~~~
alexkehr
Yea, it's pretty easy to get a good new domain. You can use pre-registration
on sites like name.com and they basically compete with bigger companies on
your behalf. The second a new domain name becomes available, they do
everything in their power to be the winning registrar and get you the domain
name you pre-registered.

A place like Domainsales.com is probably putting in pre-registrations on a lot
of registrars, which increases their chance of winning the name because they
then have multiple registrars trying to acquire the same domain name for them.

------
biot
Many registrars are offering priority preregistration of domains, but this
includes a non-refundable fee of at least $100. So in order to secure
rockstar.ninja, for example, you would need to perform priority registration
at all registrars (Name.com, GoDaddy, etc.) which process .ninja domain names.
I doubt being out hundreds to thousands of dollars in non-refundable fees
would be worth it to secure all but the best domain name.

~~~
alexkehr
Name.com doesn't have a fee. If you don't get the name you pre-register, you
get a full refund.

~~~
biot
In that case, they should update the wording on their site to make that
clearer. It currently reads:

    
    
      "Place an early preorder for your best chance to secure this domain.
       * Includes $100.00 non-refundable application fee. Annual renewal: $20.99"
    

"Non-refundable" doesn't have any qualifiers to it, such as "non-refundable
upon successful registration". In the info-box below, it states:

    
    
      "You will receive a full refund if we are unable to secure the domain name
       for you."
    

Refunding a non-refundable amount is like dividing zero by zero.

------
seanccox
Exciting, but I'm still holding out for .PIRATE...

~~~
alexkehr
Not sure if that's coming... I think .HORSE is coming though. :)

